# Looking for a specific nut driver...



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. I'm looking for a 11/32 nut driver that has a really thin inner wall on it so it can fit easily over nuts in tight wheel wells. I was racing yesterday and used one to put a set of tires on, and now I can't get them off since my Dynamite driver is too thick.

The one I used was a Team Integy. I've done a few searches and noticed there are several different types. Does anyone know exactly which one I need or can you point me in the direction of something similar I could purchase?

Thanks.


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

Look on ebay,integy has ebay store,better pricing,the nut drivers have a thin wall


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Or you can take one with a thicker wall and use a grinder to take some material off the outside of it.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

i hear that ScottH is a pretty nutty driver...does that count? kidding Scott :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ahhh I see my reputation proceeds me!

No one have ever accused this nut behind the wheel of being tight.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

You can also get a 1/4" drive 12 point socket with a nut driver handle.:wave:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

XXX-Steve said:


> Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. I'm looking for a 11/32 nut driver that has a really thin inner wall on it so it can fit easily over nuts in tight wheel wells. I was racing yesterday and used one to put a set of tires on, and now I can't get them off since my Dynamite driver is too thick.
> 
> The one I used was a Team Integy. I've done a few searches and noticed there are several different types. Does anyone know exactly which one I need or can you point me in the direction of something similar I could purchase?
> 
> Thanks.


I've got a Hudy and a Losi 11/32 nut drivers and they both measure .470 outside diameter around the nut. Since an 11/32 nut is about .385 across the points (_not_ flats) that means the wall thickness on these is only .043 (less than 3/64th of an inch). I don't think you will find something much thinner unless you make it yourself by grinding down a driver or socket.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I was looking around last night and thought maybe what I borrowed from that guy was a metric hex driver. After looking at the pictures, they seemed really close to what I used.

Here's a set of their standard nut drivers containing the 11/32...










If you look at the one in the middle (the 11/32), you'll see that extra width right around the head. This definitely would not fit into my wheel well.

Here's the metric hex set that's available in 4.5mm, 5mm, 5.5mm and 7mm sizes...










As you can tell with these, they retain the same thickness around the part that would go into the wheel well. You can't tell how thick it is in the inside, though.

I finally settled on and ordered a set of these after doing some more searching...










They're more similar in shape to the hex drivers, but these are standard and contain the 11/32 size. Hopefully the one I used was from this particular set and will fit. If not, I'll probably see the guy again this weekend and will find out for sure what size and model his was. Probably should have done that when I used it. :drunk:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

That "extra width around the head" that you mention is the .470 diameter section. I would be very surprised if you don't have .045 clearance around the points of the hex. That extra width looks extra only because the area below it is reduced in diameter, unlike the drivers in the third set.

Let us know the diameter of the driver you get that finally fits your 11/32 nut and wheel.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Arrghh, I just received a refund for my order. Not sure what I'm going to do now. Guess I'll have to order it direct through Integy.

By the way, if you ever place an order from RC Planet, make sure to inquire as to rather the items are still in stock and not discontinued. It really ticks me off when online retailers don't take the time to update their inventory on a regular basis.


----------

